# Google- Ironwood and Forest Announce FDA Has Extended the Review Period for ... - National Post



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Ironwood and Forest Announce FDA Has Extended the Review Period for ...**National Post*The efficacy and safety of linaclotide was studied in a clinical trial program of more than 2800 patients for the treatment of *IBS*-C and CC. Additionally, over 3200 patients were enrolled in ongoing open-label safety trials and more than 2000 of those *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

